# checkerd flag raceway



## RACER TIM (Dec 8, 2008)

hello onroad racers
like to let every one no we will be racing this saturday
track will open at 4 oclock and racing starting at 7 oclock.
for more info contack 912-614-0567 or [email protected]
hope to see you there.come on down or up and race south ga style.

racer tim:thumbsup:


----------

